# Anthro Comic on Tapastic



## Feliscede (Mar 5, 2017)

Check out the webcomic that I'm currentyl working on. It's called Ebon Fire!
Ebon Fire :: Prologue | Tapastic Comics
Critics and tips are welcomed
Thank you!

_"Someone or something threatens the city of the Ants. Another night and another ant disappear mysteriously. The guards ask the Queen for guidance._​
_And she replies with help from a strange place."
_​


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 31, 2017)

very nice , looks like a good read


----------

